# interpretations please



## clxt7321 (Sep 6, 2007)

I do not have any paphs but would like to give one a try.Have run across some words that I can not seem to find a definition for and can't seem to get a handle on what they mean:

maudiae type
coloratum
vinicolor
could some one explain to me what they mean.

I have a few phals which I seem to be able to rebloom quite regularly and gather that lighting and temp conditions for paphs are quite similar.

clxt7321


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2007)

A maudae type is a hybrid with original parents of P callosum and P. lawrencianum, but these days some other species or hybrids may be thrown into the mix. Generally only from the Barbatum subgenus of Paphiopedilum (the subgenus of the original Maudae parents) Also some maudae have been made with the alba forms of the species so you can find them unpigmented (white/green) as well as colored like the nominal parents.

Vinicolor plants are hybrids or species with almost solid dark red (wine - Vini) colored flowers. Many are Maudae hybrids but it could be any species or hybrid.

Can't recall what coloratum is.

Many Paph species will do well in phal conditions. Especially those from the Barbata group. The large multiforal paph species and hybrids generally need brighter conditions than for phals, and you should avoid these if you are growing low light.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 6, 2007)

Coloratums are the colorful maudiae type hybrids. alba are the albinos(green) and vinis are the dark ones. You might also see the term "flame" regarding dorsal description. It is fairly self explanatory.


----------



## Heather (Sep 6, 2007)

Any of the maudiae types are good plants for a beginner (though I think most paphs tend to be easy to grow...)


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 6, 2007)

You can do a search on this site or the internet for photos, see what's appealing to you.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2007)

To see what these folks are talking about, go to:
http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphprimaries/index.html
then scroll down to Maudiae. You'll see several photos. The first is a coloratum, the second, an alba, and the third a vinicolor. As you can see, maudiae-type gets its name from Paph. Maudiae.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2007)

What a great link, now saved to my favorites. Thanx.


----------

